# Asus Rampage III Formula: Deutschland-exklusiv in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Asus Rampage III Formula: Deutschland-exklusiv in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Asus Rampage III Formula: Deutschland-exklusiv in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]


----------



## TerrorTomato (29. Januar 2011)

Wo isn das PCGH-Feature!? also, ich mein was macht das Boars zur PCGH-Edition??

Ansonsten ect nice das Brett... Sieht gut aus, und ich schätze mal das es sich im Punkto OC sich nicht vor seinem großen Bruder, de. RIIIE verstecken muss


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

Schönes Board, aber wie bereits erwähnt, was macht es zur PCGH-Editition?
Ich hätte mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eher ein Sockel 1155-PCGH-Board gewünscht. (Wie wärs mit weißem PCB?)


----------



## Thornscape (29. Januar 2011)

Wie es scheint, ist das eizig PCGHige, dass es von PCGH verkauft wird. Außer den Beträgen auf dem Verlagskonto hat man als Käufer also keinen Unterschied zu anderen Mainboards, die nicht als PCGH-Edition erscheinen.


----------



## koe80 (29. Januar 2011)

als pcgh edition hättet ihr euch nen board mit der passenden farb kompi blau/weiß suchen können

wo doch heure andere exclusiv hardware: gehäuse, netzteile, lüfter usw. immer weiß sind.


schade eigentlich

das rot passt nicht zu ner pcgh edition

oder wenn alleinstellungsmerkmal dann nen sabertooth


----------



## DiZER (29. Januar 2011)

so sieht es aus! - oder auch nicht

ps. wieso weiß, wenns grad soviel rot gibt?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. Januar 2011)

Die PCGH-Edition ist, dass die Redaktion sich dafür eingesetzt hat, dass Asus dieses Mainboard überhaupt in Deutschland anbietet und dies wird mit dem Zusatz "PCGH-Edition" belohnt.


----------



## Zanza (29. Januar 2011)

wo ist der unterschied zu Rampage III Extreme


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2011)

PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Asus Rampage III Formula: Deutschland-exklusiv in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige] gefragt.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikel von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.
> 
> ...


jetzt macht ihr auch noch mit diesen unfähigen zusammen...die Ihre Kunden wie die allerletzten behandeln.....schade...hauptsache Kohle und Werbung...naja ihr habts bestimmt gut gemeint!..wäre echt schoner wenn Ihr Euch mehr dafür einsetzt das die Ihren Support menschlich verbessern!


----------



## Hackslash (29. Januar 2011)

Fazit für mich nach dem Lesen dieser Nachricht.
Ein überteuertes/überladenes Board in einer Version die ich nicht brauche


----------



## Dommerle (29. Januar 2011)

Naja, das Rampage III Extreme kostet zwar 100€ mehr, aber die lohnen sich garantiert.
Wenn ich schon ein Mainboard in dieser Preisklasse kaufen würde, dann auch das Beste.


----------



## Hugo78 (29. Januar 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> jetzt macht ihr auch noch mit diesen unfähigen zusammen...die Ihre Kunden wie die allerletzten behandeln.....schade...hauptsache Kohle und Werbung...naja ihr habts bestimmt gut gemeint!..wäre echt schoner wenn Ihr Euch mehr dafür einsetzt das die Ihren Support menschlich verbessern!



Wenn dich Asus so aufregt, warum ist dann dein Avatar ein ROG Logo?


----------



## Zanza (29. Januar 2011)

250€ ASUS Rampage III Formula

304€ ASUS Rampage III Extreme


----------



## Junkie2003 (29. Januar 2011)

kommt leider ein jahr zuspät!
ich hab mein sockel 1366 mobo schon seit nem jahr !^^ 
und das hat sogar eher eure farben(ok nur ein teil der ramslots ist weiß aber der rest is im schicken blau)
ansonsten wäre ich auch mal für mobos für die neuen sandy brige mit eurem logo auf dem mobo neben die des hersteller und app fürs iphone zum überwachen, da ihr da scheinbar ja auch alle so drauf steht( ich bekenne mich, ich auch!)
mfg Junkie


----------



## MisterG (29. Januar 2011)

Finde das Board auch ganz nett aber kommt für mich auch irgendwie zu spät.



> Gründe für ein Sockel-1366-Board
> Bisher laufen Intels Sechskern-Prozessoren nur mit Sockel-1366-Platinen - auch für den neuen Sockel 1155 (Sandy Bridge) sind nach derzeitigem Stand keine CPUs mit sechs Kernen geplant. Sockel-1366-Mainboards bieten serienmäßig zweimal 16 2.0-Lanes und eignen sich daher gut für Crossfire/SLI mit zwei Grafikkarten. Sockel-1366-Boards bieten meist sechs statt vier RAM-Bänke. Die Triple-Channel-Unterstützung von 1366er-CPUs kann zudem einen kleinen Leistungsvorteil bringen.



Ein Six-Core ist mir sowieso zu teuer aktuell und an SLI bin ich nicht interessiert.

Ein billiger Six-Core würde das Ganze natürlich ändern...


----------



## mad-onion (29. Januar 2011)

Tja, schade eigentlich um das Board.
Jetzt, da die neue Plattform Sandy Bridge samt P67 auf dem Markt ist, stellt sich die Frage warum so spät? 
Das wäre wie wenn jetzt noch eine Radeon HD 5870 PCGH Edition erscheinen würde, sicher ein beachtliches Stück Technik, nur leider zu spät...


----------



## xeno75 (30. Januar 2011)

wenn es ein 1155er board wäre, dann stünde es vielleicht auf meinem einkaufszettel. aber es wäre schön, wenn asus auch bei den boards unter 200 euro mal ein anderes farbtheme bringen würde als das hässliche blau/schwarz.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2011)

Schade das es ein S1366 Board ist .
Könnt ihr mit Asus nicht ein P67 Board als PCGH Edition auflegen?


----------



## Falcony6886 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dem Tenor hier nur zustimmen. Ein Six-Core ist für mich bei Intel kein Argument. Da muss ich ja 800 Euro auf den Tisch legen. Dann tut es auch ein AMD Sechskerner.

Und bei einem Vierkerner greife ich lieber direkt zu Sandybridge - da kann ich dann den i5-2500K nehmen und ein paar Euro für das Maximus IV Extreme draufzahlen. Das ist noch besser ausgestattet.

Warum bringt ihr nicht in Zusammenarbeit mit Asus ein Crosshair IV Formula in einer PCGH-Edition? Das wäre schon eher interessant. Oder ein Sandy-Board. 

SLI ist für mich durchaus ein Argument. Aber nur wegen der 2x 16 Lanes und der Möglichkeit, sich SLI offen zu halten. Aber dann bitte schön für den Sockel 1155!


----------



## Charlie Harper (30. Januar 2011)

Was ist an der PCGH-Edition denn exclusiv?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2011)

Dass die PCGH durchgesetzt hat, dass man es in D bekommt


----------



## schneiderbernd (30. Januar 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Wenn dich Asus so aufregt, warum ist dann dein Avatar ein ROG Logo?


Oh aus Zeiten als ich die noch toll fand...war nur zu Faul den bisher zu ändern!


----------



## Charlie Harper (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn Ich ein Rampage III kaufen würde, dann das Extreme für 50€ mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Was ist an der PCGH-Edition denn exclusiv?


Lest doch bitte 

Das R3F gibt's in Deutschland nicht. Nur als PCGH-Edition.


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Lest doch bitte
> 
> Das R3F gibt's in Deutschland nicht. Nur als PCGH-Edition.



ja, aber es gibt es im Ausland! Und es ist an sich exackt das gleiche oder? keine aufschrift sagt ich bin exklusiv oder so.


----------



## Daniel_M (30. Januar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Schönes Board, aber wie bereits erwähnt, was macht es zur PCGH-Editition?
> Ich hätte mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eher ein Sockel 1155-PCGH-Board gewünscht. (Wie wärs mit weißem PCB?)


 

Wer sagt denn, dass nach dem 1366er-Modell kein 1155-Board kommt? Wir arbeiten grundsätzlich permanent an neuen PCGH-Produkten.

Ein weißes PCB ist leider extrem schwer herzustellen - daher macht es ja auch kein Hersteller mehr - Sapphire hatte mal weiße Boards, nutzt aber mittlerweile ein schwarzes PCB.





Zanza schrieb:


> wo ist der unterschied zu Rampage III Extreme


 
Unter anderem:
- Intel-LAN-Controller
- X-Fi-Soundfunktionen
- günstiger




schneiderbernd schrieb:


> jetzt macht ihr auch noch mit diesen unfähigen zusammen...die Ihre Kunden wie die allerletzten behandeln.....schade...hauptsache Kohle und Werbung...naja ihr habts bestimmt gut gemeint!..wäre echt schoner wenn Ihr Euch mehr dafür einsetzt das die Ihren Support menschlich verbessern!


 

Schade, dass du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Auf den Support einer externen Firma haben wir leider keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Smoke (30. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Unter anderem:
> - Intel-LAN-Controller
> - X-Fi-Soundfunktionen
> - günstiger



Was ist den an dem Intel-LAN-Controller so toll?


----------



## Mischk@ (30. Januar 2011)

Hab auch gedacht, das ihr an der Gestaltung des Boards mehr beteiligt gewesen währet.

Euer Logo auf dem Board, würd doch gut aussehen...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (31. Januar 2011)

- X-Fi-Soundfunktionen

Ist das ein 100% CL - XFi Chip oder "nur" wieder ein Realtek/via/Cmedia/was-was-ich Chip mit EAX 5.0 Funktionen?


----------



## ClareQuilty (31. Januar 2011)

Wer sich derart eng mit einem Hersteller verbandelt, kann sich meiner Meinung nach nicht hinstellen und behaupten seine Tests seien unabhängig. Wenn also bei der nächsten Mainboard-Marktübersicht ein ASUS-Board vorne ist, ist ZUMINDEST ein fader Beigeschmack dabei.

Ja, eine gewisse Zusammenarbeit zwischen Herstellern und Zeitschriften ist unvermeidbar. Aber wenn diese Zusammenarbeit immer öfter zu einer kommerziellen wird, dann ist das nicht mehr seriös.

Von der einstigen Qualitätszeitschrift sinkt ihr immer weiter Richtung Bedeutungslosigkeit. Schade.

Wenn ich sowas schon lese:


PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> ...Wir arbeiten grundsätzlich permanent an neuen PCGH-Produkten...


Wo geht die Reise denn hin? Völlige Aufhebung der Trennung zwischen Anzeige und Redaktion?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. Januar 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Wer sich derart eng mit einem Hersteller verbandelt, kann sich meiner Meinung nach nicht hinstellen und behaupten seine Tests seien unabhängig. Wenn also bei der nächsten Mainboard-Marktübersicht ein ASUS-Board vorne ist, ist ZUMINDEST ein fader Beigeschmack dabei.
> 
> Ja, eine gewisse Zusammenarbeit zwischen Herstellern und Zeitschriften ist unvermeidbar. Aber wenn diese Zusammenarbeit immer öfter zu einer kommerziellen wird, dann ist das nicht mehr seriös.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir versichern, dass unsere Fachredakteure völlig unabhängig arbeiten. Es gibt eine klare Trennung zwischen E-Commerce und Tester. 

Und Bitte beim Thema bleiben.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Daniel_M (31. Januar 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas schon lese: "Wir arbeiten grundsätzlich permanent an neuen PCGH-Produkten."
> 
> Wo geht die Reise denn hin? Völlige Aufhebung der Trennung zwischen Anzeige und Redaktion?




Du hast mich völlig falsch verstanden und etwas hineininterpretiert, was gar nicht dort steht.

Der Hardware-Markt bleibt ja nicht stehen - natürlich ersetzen daher neue Produkte die alten. Es wäre wenig sinnvoll an einem Core-2-PCGH-PC festzuhalten, oder?

Ich habe weder gesagt, dass wir mehr Produkte als jetzt anbieten, noch das sich etwas an der klaren Trennung ändert.


----------



## ClareQuilty (31. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern, dass unsere Fachredakteure völlig unabhängig arbeiten. Es gibt eine klare Trennung zwischen E-Commerce und Tester.
> 
> Und Bitte beim Thema bleiben.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Warum steht dann über dieser Anzeige dein Name? Wenn es die von dir angesprochene Trennung wirklich gäbe, dann dürftest du doch von dieser ganzen Aktion gar nichts wissen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2011)

Woher soll E-Commerce wissen, welche Produkte sehr gut sind, wenn nicht aus dem Test respektive dem Gespräch mit dem Tester? Du wirfst uns (Redakteuren) erneut mangelnde Seriosität vor und drückst uns in die "gekauft"-Ecke. Das ist diffamierend, haltlos und unnötig.


----------



## ClareQuilty (31. Januar 2011)

Nein Marc, ich will euch nicht in die "gekauft"-Ecke drücken, dich persönlich schon gar nicht (Das überlasse ich den Kiddy-Fanboys). Aber angesichts solcher Praktiken verwundert es mich nicht, wenn solche Behauptungen auftauchen würden. 

Ich lese halt viel BILDBlog. Erst da habe ich erfahren wie wichtig journalistische Grundsätze wie die hier diskutierte Anzeige/Redaktion-Trennung für die Seriösität eines Mediums sind. Ich muss sagen, dass ich vorher die Bild-Zeitung für eine durchaus ernstzunehmende Zeitung gehalten habe. 

Und meine Motivation hier ist: Ich würde es nur ungern sehen, wenn ihr auch immer weiter weg driftet von jenen journalistischen Grundtugenden, eben weil ich die Zeitschrift sein Anbeginn lese und schätze. Ich will euch nicht diffamieren. Aber in meinen Augen laufen halt gewisse Sachen in die falsche Richtung. Und weil mir was an PCGH liegt, wollte ich das aufzeigen.

Im Übrigen hätte ich Verständnis für eure verstärkten E-Commerce-Bemühungen (heutzutage gehts wohl nicht mehr anders). Aber dann müsst ihr 1. auch zugeben, dass es gewisse Überschneidungen zwischen Redaktion und E-Commerce gibt und 2. damit leben, dass euch manche "Bestechlichkeit" vorwerfen könnten (damit meine ich nicht die hirnlosen AMD/Intel/Nvidia-Fanboys).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2011)

Danke für den erläuternden Post. Wie gesagt, wir Redakteure haben mit Anzeigen und Co. absolut nichts zu tun. Eine Überschneidung sehe ich nicht, da wir keine PCGH-Produkte testen.


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich vorher die Bild-Zeitung für eine durchaus ernstzunehmende Zeitung gehalten habe.


Auf den Sportteil trifft dies sicher zu


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. Januar 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Hmm. Warum steht dann über dieser Anzeige dein Name? Wenn es die von dir angesprochene Trennung wirklich gäbe, dann dürftest du doch von dieser ganzen Aktion gar nichts wissen?



Fachredakteur Infrastruktur ist Daniel Möllendorf.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Zivo(GER) (31. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Eine Überschneidung sehe ich nicht, da wir keine PCGH-Produkte testen.



Wie darf man das denn jetzt verstehen ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2011)

Naja, Stephan testet zB keine PCGH-Lüfter in seinen Marktübersichten.


----------



## zøtac (31. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt, wärs nicht nach D gekommen hättet ihr gemeckert und wenn sich PCGH dafür einsetzt das es nach D kommt wird auch gemeckert 

Nur leider etwas zu spät, würde ich mir 1366 leisten können hätt ichs schon^^

Das einzige wo ich PCGH (leider) nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann sind Smartphones, gerade im Bezug auf Apple. Wollt ich nur mal erwähnen weil mein entsprechender Thread in der Kritik Rubrik anscheinend ignoriert wird bzw.  links gegeben werden die eher weniger mit meinem Problem zu tuen haben


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. Januar 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> ... dass euch manche "Bestechlichkeit" vorwerfen könnten (damit meine ich nicht die hirnlosen AMD/Intel/Nvidia-Fanboys).



Ich mache den Job nun über 10 Jahre und glaube mir bitte, es gibt für einen Redakteur nichts schlimmeres also solch ein Vorwurf. 

Zurück zum Thema: Damit Probleme mit Intel-Chips P67 und H67 für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs - Produktion gestoppt, neue Revision geplant - cpu, mainboard, sandy bridge ist ein 1366-Mainboard aktueller denn je.

Marco


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es auch vorbildlich, dass PCGH sich dafür einsetzt dass das Produkt in D erscheint. Es gibt sicherlich Leute, die dieses Board kaufen, auch weil sie es brauchen (SLI mit 2x16 nativen Lanes).
Und das manche sich jetzt darüber aufregen, dass PCGH zu sehr mit ASUS zusammen arbeiten würde, finde ich nicht gut 
Und das ASUS in Marktübersichen oft vorne ist, liegt an einem Grund:
ASUS baut verdammt gute Mainboards.

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## Metaller (1. Februar 2011)

finde es gut, dass pcgh sich dafür eingesetzt hat, dieses brett nach germany zu holen.
klasse ausstattung, top-preis und das auch noch im standard-atx format und nicht wie bei den extrem-dingern als e-atx.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Februar 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Aber dann müsst ihr 1. auch zugeben, dass es gewisse Überschneidungen zwischen Redaktion und E-Commerce gibt und 2. damit leben, dass euch manche "Bestechlichkeit" vorwerfen könnten (damit meine ich nicht die *hirnlose*n AMD/Intel/Nvidia-*Fanboys*).


Du hast dir quasi schon selber geantwortet. ^^


Bestechlichkeitsvorwürfe gibts bei der Konkurrenz vom Spielestern aber auch mehr als nur genug wegen in letzter Zeit gehäufter seltsamer Spielebewertungen, das Phänomen gibts wirklich überall.


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ich mache den Job nun über 10 Jahre und glaube mir bitte, es gibt für einen Redakteur nichts schlimmeres also solch ein Vorwurf.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Damit Probleme mit Intel-Chips P67 und H67 für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs - Produktion gestoppt, neue Revision geplant - cpu, mainboard, sandy bridge ist ein 1366-Mainboard aktueller denn je.
> 
> Marco


also alle die nun die Redakteure angreifen..bzgl. Bestechlichkeit und Vorzug von diversen Herstellern sollten mal denken bevor sie reden(tun leider zu wenig) und überlegen was Sie da tun!!!! Das ist absolut eine gemeine Unterstellung und nen übler persönlicher Angriff!! Kritik kann man äußern evtl. auch den einen oder anderen "Verdacht" den mancher hegt(sollt IHR sogar)....aber wo bitte ist hier die konstruktive und Respektvolle Kommunikation wie man es selber gern entgegengebracht bekommt!! Geht auf die los dies verdienen....für die Ihr die Goldesel seid.. .... ...!!!!)

Ich !persönlich! find es auch nicht toll das gerade mit Asus gemeinsame Sache gemacht wird...allerdings ist mir klar das es die Redaktion wohl gut gemeint hat und der User Community einen Gefallen tun wollte....
...aber an sich dies schon zu erreichen für ein Deutsches PC "Heftchen"(Global gesehen)..Respekt!! Und wer weiß vielleicht profitieren wir alle irgendwann auf die eine oder andere Art von solchen Aktionen...allein das Asus dieses Board hier nicht bringen wollte zeigt doch wie "Wichtig" der Deutsche Markt für die ist!!! Also aller Ehrenwert für solch einen Einsatz!

Das sich eine Redaktion Hersteller "Wahren" möchte ist mir ebenfalls plausibel...denn wenn die Redaktion jedesmal irgendwelche Angriffe viell. in Form von schlechten Bewertungen/Artikeln bringt,sagen die Hersteller doch auch irgendwann...Pumpe...(ehrlich und konstruktiv-bringt auch den Hersteller weiter)da gibts dann nix mehr zum Testen...logisch wa?!°!!! Was ich aber nicht Unterstellen würde ist eine bevorzugtes Testen/Berichten...soviel Größe traue ich den Jungs schon zu...sind alles NERDS wie wir auch...klar kann man mal einen Symphatie Bonus geben(der von Redakteur zu Redakteur woanders liegen mag) aber mehr denke ich läuft da nicht! Zumal dann der Verlag auch sagen würde so nicht!!!!

Also das ganze vielleicht mal mit den Augen des anderen sehen... ...vielleicht hat der´s einfach nur gut gemeint-ja sowas solls auch heute noch geben!
Im übrigen heißt bestechen lassen...sich selbst bereichern zum Vorteil eines anderen...klar alle PCGH Redakture haben nun einen neuen High End Asus PC zu Hause, in kauf genommen sich strafbar gemacht zu haben und einfach mal so Ihre Existenz aufs Spiel gesetzt...mh..klar...!!
PS: Was glaubt Ihr auch woher die ganzen Sachen für die Gwinnspiele herkommen und wer sich dafür einsetzt....das wollen die,die am lautesten Schreien natürlich als erstes haben!(Unterstelle ich nun auch mal ganz frech) und wenn die alle so betechlich sind warum nehmen dies nicht einfach selbst mit nach Hause?!Würde doch keiner erfahren wenn das so eine linke Bande ist die zusammen hält!!!!


----------



## KreuzAss1985 (1. Februar 2011)

Tolles Angebot. Weiter so.



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> ...Ich muss sagen, dass ich vorher die Bild-Zeitung für eine durchaus ernstzunehmende Zeitung gehalten habe.  ...



 Genial.


----------



## looone $tar (1. Februar 2011)

hm bisl spät oder? Auf das board habe ich letzten sommer gewartet und es kam ja nicht nach Europa, jetzt ist Sandy da und die leute schmeissen ihre r3 extremes raus


----------



## Zivo(GER) (1. Februar 2011)

Hätte Intel seiner Sandy B!tch eine 16x16 Anbindung gegönnt wäre ich sofort umgestiegen. Aber dank des SATA II Fehlers bin ich noch entschlossener mit diesen Chipsatz nicht aufzurüsten. 
Und wenn SATA II erst in 2-3 Jahren vielleicht die Grätsche macht, hat man trotzdem ein ungutes Gefühl. 

Jetzt hab ich mir das Asus Rampage III Formula bestellt... Ausser das es kein 2600K aufnimmt, hab ich alles was ich mir wünsche


----------



## spw (2. Februar 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch vorbildlich, dass PCGH sich dafür einsetzt dass das Produkt in D erscheint. Es gibt sicherlich Leute, die dieses Board kaufen, auch weil sie es brauchen (SLI mit 2x16 nativen Lanes).
> Und das manche sich jetzt darüber aufregen, dass PCGH zu sehr mit ASUS zusammen arbeiten würde, finde ich nicht gut
> Und das ASUS in Marktübersichen oft vorne ist, liegt an einem Grund:
> ASUS baut verdammt gute Mainboards.
> ...



Asus entwirft verdammt gute mainboards.BAUEN tun sie die dinger oft NICHT gut.

Mein altes rampage formula hatte sporadisch etwas paste unter der glänzenden mickymaus-heatpipe.grossteils waren da billige klebepads drunter soweit ich mich erinnere.

entweder

- 65°C auf der NB (minimalspannung!!) ohne OC hinnehmen .....das soll ein oc board sein hmmm....in einem lian li pc-p80 mit 3x140er in front(muahahah) für 320 euro damals

-einschicken und lange warten,damit die anderen bauteile mittlerweile "wertlos" werden für 320 euro damals

- garantie verlieren und selbst machen für 320 euro damals.........................was ich dann auch gemacht habe und seit ewig mit 1.6 v nb und max fsb "fahre".thermalright nb + sb


meiner meinung nach hat asus alles von DFI abgeschaut und die "light versionen" unter ROG propagandawirksam und überteuert auf den markt gebracht.Kompliziertes von DFI wurde unter ASUS mehr leuten zugänglich.Wenn ich da an mein altes nf2 lanparty denke...bios als wissenschaft incl (community-)cd mit über 100 bios zum wechseln,je nach verbauter hardware lulz

ach ja...das dfi war auch doppelt so dick wie ein "herkömmliches board"..ganz ohne militär-haltbarkeitsgebimmel-plastikabdeckungsgetue....wie das asus board heute vermarktet wird(hab den namen vergessen.so ein braunes stück ...)


----------



## etakubi (2. Februar 2011)

Ich selbst bin im Besitz dieses schönen Boards und bin sehr zufrieden. Es bietet (fast) all das, wie sein großer Bruder, das Rampage III Extreme.


----------



## fox40phil (7. Februar 2011)

lagfreies Spielen dank Intels Netzwerkchip ...ja ne is klar!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. Februar 2011)

fox40phil schrieb:


> lagfreies Spielen dank Intels Netzwerkchip ...ja ne is klar!



Unter anderem können die Datenpakete eines Online-Spiels priorisiert werden, sodass ein Download oder ähnliches die Bandbreite nicht völlig blockiert.

Marco


----------



## kuer (7. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Unter anderem können die Datenpakete eines Online-Spiels priorisiert werden, sodass ein Download oder ähnliches die Bandbreite nicht völlig blockiert.
> 
> Marco


 

Bieten die Intelnetzwerkchips das auch? Dann würde mich mal ein vergleich zum Kill Netzwerkchip interesieren. Wuste ich noch garnicht. Cool


----------



## Patze (7. Februar 2011)

Ich will mir das Rampage III Extreme kaufen, einzige Alternative für mich wäre noch das Asus Rampage III Formula. Aber dies ist "nur" 50 € günstiger und anscheinend ist die 6GB/S SATA Performance schlecht! Kann jemand was dazu sagen? Hat jemand schon das Formula?


----------



## Daniel_M (8. Februar 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Ich will mir das Rampage III Extreme kaufen,  einzige Alternative für mich wäre noch das Asus Rampage III Formula.  Aber dies ist "nur" 50 € günstiger und anscheinend ist die 6GB/S SATA Performance schlecht! Kann jemand was dazu sagen? Hat jemand schon das Formula?




Hi,

in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel werden leider keine Details dazu erwähnt - also nicht wie gemessen wurde.

Ich muss gestehen, ich kam noch nicht dazu die beiden Boards im Vergleich zu benchen, da allerdings Rampage III Extreme und Rampage III Forumula den gleichen SATA-6Gb/s-Controller verwenden (Marvell 9128) samt identischer Anbindung - die SATA-6Gb/s-Leistungs sollte daher bei beiden Boards gleich sein.


----------



## Patze (9. Februar 2011)

WOW!  Danke für die informative Antwort! 
Klingt plausibel und zeigt mal wieder warum ich von PCGH begeistert bin und das Heft regelmäßig kaufe & lese.  Kein "Halbwissengeschwafel".


----------



## Wassercpu (24. Februar 2011)

Hört mal Leute , jetzt noch ein Sockel 1366 kaufen...????......das Ding hat ausgedient....

Liebe PCGH Leute ...Macht doch bitte ne SE von einem Sandy Bridge...Das hat doch Zukunft ..

Oder von nem nachfolger des 1366....

Aber ich würde mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt keinen 1366 holen....


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Februar 2011)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> Hört mal Leute , jetzt noch ein Sockel 1366 kaufen...????......das Ding hat ausgedient....
> 
> Liebe PCGH Leute ...Macht doch bitte ne SE von einem Sandy Bridge...Das hat doch Zukunft ..
> 
> ...


 so ähnlich dachte ich mir das auch..und bitte noch in uatx, mit der selben Farbgebung und ich weiss endlich was ich mir fürn Sandyboard kaufen kann..das ist zur Zeit echt ne Folter was für Sandy zu finden..zumindest etwas was nach was ausieht..


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Februar 2011)

asus hat die beste marketing abteilung von allen...
und ein paar designer die wissen wie man die massen zum kochen bringt.
aber mehr nicht...

ASUS = Blender Board 

ich jedenfalls lass mich von deren brettern nicht blenden.


----------



## esszett (9. März 2011)

Auch wenn es nicht gern gehoert wird, aber wenn mehrfach erscheinende Meldungen wie diese nicht dazu dienen, Produkte von PCGH-Partnern zu pushen, wozu denn dann? Wenn ich dann noch an die ganzen Apple-News denken muss 

Leider muss sich PCGH daher durchaus eine gewisse, ich nenne es mal "Subjektivitaet" in der Berichterstattung vorwerfen lassen. Allerdings glaube ich bisher nicht, dass das auf Testergebnisse abfaerbt. Dafuer bleiben dem geneigten Interessenten ja Vergleiche mit anderen Webseiten, um einen Test halbwegs zu validieren... 

B2T: Da auch der 1366er Sockel in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft abgeloest werden soll, kommt dieses Board viel zu spaet. Da es zudem nur fuer sehr sehr wenige "Freaks" einen Mehrwert gegenueber anderen, preiswerteren, Boards mitbringt, ist es m.E. mehr oder weniger sinnfrei. In gewisser Weise ist dieses Board auch ein Spiegel der PCGH-News: meistens etwas zu spaet, um aktuell zu sein (bzw. um es nicht schon auf anderen Webseiten gelesen zu haben), und trotzdem kein qualitativer Mehrwert fuer den Verbraucher (bzw. trotzdem nicht mehr/detailiertere Informationen).

Just my 2 cents.

GruSZ


----------



## UltimateXeth (9. März 2011)

*http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/01/PCGH-Mainboard.jpg*

*Weitere PCI-E-Slots (x1, x4 oder x8)*                Ein x4-Slot

Schaut euch das Bild an und sagt mir ob ihr dort nicht zwei 1x Slots seht statt dem benannten 4x slot. 
Von einer Hardware-Redaktion erwarte ich mehr.

Das das bislang sonst keinem keinem aufgefallen ist...

Edit:

Zumal auf einem Highend Board Anschlüsse wie PS2, PCI absolut nichts mehr zu suchen haben. Immerhin sind der Floppy und IDE Port weg.

Da der Sockel in nächster Zeit durch einen anderen High-End sockel (X68/X78) abgelöst werden ergibt es keinen Sinn noch in so ein bald altes und noch immer so teures Mainboard zu investieren.
Ich kann nur jedem raten, noch 6 Monate zu warten.


----------



## TheOnLY (9. März 2011)

UltimateXeth schrieb:


> Zumal auf einem Highend Board Anschlüsse wie PS2, PCI absolut nichts mehr zu suchen haben. Immerhin sind der Floppy und IDE Port weg..


 
Natülich haben Ports wie PS2 und PCI noch was auf einem High End Board zu suchen.
Ich nutze zb extra einen USB zu PS2 Adapter um absulut jede taste gleichzeitig drücken zu können.
Und PCIsteckpätze sollte auch mindestens einer vorhanden sein, da es noch Karten gibt die keinen PCI-e anschluss haben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. März 2011)

UltimateXeth schrieb:


> *http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/01/PCGH-Mainboard.jpg*
> 
> *Weitere PCI-E-Slots (x1, x4 oder x8)*                Ein x4-Slot
> 
> ...


 
1. Jedem kann mal ein Fehler passieren
2. Braucht man deswegen niemanden gleich beleidigen
3. Es gibt viele die noch Soundkarten mit PCI haben.


----------



## SaKuL (15. März 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 1. Jedem kann mal ein Fehler passieren
> 2. Braucht man deswegen niemanden gleich beleidigen
> 3. Es gibt viele die noch Soundkarten mit PCI haben.


 
/signed
Immer diese Kinder, die sich nicht angemessen artikulieren können.


----------



## Progs-ID (15. März 2011)

Also ich kann dieses Gemecker nicht verstehen.

Erstens: Klar hat das Board noch den alten Chipsatz drauf. Hat man als OCler die passende CPU im Schrank liegen, ist es aber vielleicht trotzdem lukrativ.

Zweitens: Für mich zählen PCI und PS/2 noch nicht zum alten Eisen. Auf einen PCI-Steckplatz kann man zum Beispiel eine Diagnosekarte stecken, die beim Übertakten manchmal doch sehr nützlich sein kann.

Drittens: Wer noch eine ältere Kiste zu Hause stehen hat, wie ich, für den ist das Brett vielleicht dann doch interessant. Denn ein i7 860 ist nicht schlecht, auch wenn die Sandy Bridge-Modelle schon raus sind. Und ich will vielleicht keine 6 Monate warten. Zocken kann man mit diesen CPUs immer noch flüssig.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (16. März 2011)

der X58 chipsatz ist und bleibt hige end ,einmal Ferrari immer Ferrari! klar wird der chip alt älter..... aber wenn man bedenkt das der x975 immer noch gut dabei ist von der leistung her und dieser ist jetz schon par jahre alt! bevor der x58 unter geht muss der x38 sowie x48 untergehn sprich von der leistungs skala und das wird dauern! nur weil x58 kein usb 3.0 hat heist es noch lange net das der x58 schlecht ist dieser chipsatz ist besser als der P68/67 oder amd chipsätze von der leistung her! die meisten urteilen hier und haben net mal die kohle fürn x58 board! oder besser gesagt eigen erfahrung! die meisten leute lassen sich sowas von blenden das sie sogar im dunkeln alles fressen! hauptsache der riesse sagt es schmeckt gut und das wird auch noch geglaubt! klar ist der x58 jetz  nicht mehr der neuste aber zockt p67/68 & amd chipsätze  mal locker von der leistung her ab! das X ist nicht umsonst da! das steht für xtreme! Das board ist spitze!


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (16. März 2011)

Ich würde mir dieses Board Nie kaufen...ich hatte bereits n x58 sys...aber das ist länger her...Extreme oder net extreme...in games ist Saaandy nunmal flotter...bei echt besseren Preisen...PUNKT!

(Ferrari Hin oder Her..um in deinem Ferrari Bild zu bleiben, hier wird der Ferrari vllt von nem BMW überholt...von nem Fett aufgeblasenenM3...)...


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. März 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> klar ist der x58 jetz  nicht mehr der neuste aber zockt p67/68 & amd chipsätze  mal locker von der leistung her ab! das X ist nicht umsonst da! das steht für xtreme! Das board ist spitze!


 
Das Board ist nichtmehr empfehlbar. Die Prozessoren sind ihr Geld in Relation zum SB nicht mehr Wert. Also ist es dem Tode geweiht, da es sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr lohnt. Ich hatte auch mal ein X58 Board, ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen her, würde es aber dementsprechend auch nicht mehr kaufen.



Nvidia+AMD schrieb:


> (Ferrari Hin oder Her..um in deinem Ferrari Bild zu bleiben, hier wird der Ferrari vllt von nem BMW überholt...von nem Fett aufgeblasenenM3...)...


 
Ich sehe den X58 Chipsatz (im Ferrari-Gleichniss) wie einen 328er Ferrari. War mal gut, heute wird er von jedem besseren GTi verblassen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sehe den X58 Chipsatz (im Ferrari-Gleichniss) wie einen 328er Ferrari. War mal gut, heute wird er von jedem besseren GTi verblassen  .


 
Früher gab es mal den Lancia Thema mit Ferrari Motor. Klingt auch super, heute ist das schweres Alteisen.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (17. März 2011)

das board hier ist einfach TOP


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. März 2011)

Wer nicht mal weiß, dass es "Sandy Bridge" heißt, sollte mal lieber ganz still sein.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (17. März 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Wer nicht mal weiß, dass es "Sandy Bridge" heißt, sollte mal lieber ganz still sein.


 
ob mit Y oder net jeder hier weis das ich "Sandy Bridge" meine! auserdem was machst du mich an?


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. März 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> ob mit Y oder net jeder hier weis das ich "Sandy Bridge" meine! auserdem was machst du mich an?


Ich stelle deine Kompetenz in Frage, über dieses Board urteilen zu können, weil du
1. die Sachen, über die du sprichst, nicht mal richtig schreiben kannst und
2. du deine Sprache nicht beherrscht.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (17. März 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Ich stelle deine Kompetenz in Frage, über dieses Board urteilen zu können, weil du
> 1. die Sachen, über die du sprichst, nicht mal richtig schreiben kannst und
> 2. du deine Sprache nicht beherrscht.


1. sag du mir mal was an diesen board schlecht ist?  sprich wo findest du auf diesen board billig chips??? Z,b realtek! willst du mir erzählen das realtek chips gut sind? schau dir mal das board an! das board ist perfekt! 
2.ich schreib wie ich bock hab!


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2011)

Oh Clare, der Rechtschreibfetischist, hat wieder zugeschlagen .


----------



## Gadteman (20. März 2011)

Der Zeitpunkt für das einbringen dieses Boards in den deutschen Markt, wenn auch nur über PCGH direkt, war leider ungünstig.
Für die breitere Spielegemeinde werden eher der SB oder der BD (dem schon im Vorfeld viel zugetraut wird) eher die akttraktivere Lösung vom P/L Verhältnis sein. Zumal der 1366 schon "ein Weilchen" totgeredet wird. Ich hatte vor Jahren zu einer X58 Platte gegriffen und bin damit immer noch sehr zufrieden. Auch die weiterhin bestehende Möglichkeit entweder ein SLI oder ein Crossfire Gespann zu betreiben ist für spätere Spiele immernoch "ausreichend". Für eine derzeitige Neuanschaffung würde ich nichtmer zu ner 1366 Basis greifen, da diese zugegeben doch etwas Hochpreisiger ist  Ein schönes Board ist es trotzdem!!!

Was die Rechtschreibung und die mangelnde Benutzung der SHIFT Taste angeht, den Effekt gibt es leider überall im Web, erhöhte Ansammlungen davon in Foren, Blogs und sog. sozialen Netzwerken. Das hat dann nichts mit Rechtschreibfetisch zu tun. Wundert mich nicht, das die Zahl der Analphabeten in Deutschland recht hoch ist. Viele davon schreien es ja geradezu herraus.
Hauptsache sinnfreie Einzeiler raushauen, aber dann bei mehr als 2 Zeilen lesen überfordert sind...

Es gibt Einzeiler, die sind mitunter so komisch geschrieben, das diese wiederholt gelesen werden müssen. Ist ja fast wie beim SMS schreiben, maximale Informationen versucht in 160 Zeichen zu pressen.

Mal einen ganzen Satz zu bilden schadet doch keinem...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. März 2011)

Manche Leute können Probleme haben, schon herrlich 

Ich bin noch glücklich mit meinem Asus Sabertooth X58. Davor hatte ich ein Asus Rampage 2 Extreme und glücklich wurde ich mit dem Board nie. Das wiederholte mal zu sagen das es doch reichlich spät ist für dieses Board erspare ich mir hier. Ich habe es schon letztes Jahr in der PCGH Zeitschrift gesehen und musste mir selber erst mal einen Reim drauf machen was das Asus Rampage 3 Formula zur PCGH Edition macht. Irgendwo im Netz habe ich dann gelesen dass das Asus Rampage 3 Forumula gar nicht für den Deutschen Markt vorgesehen war. Da ich mir aus Overclocking nun nichts mehr mache habe ich mir auch das Asus Sabertooth geholt. 

Einen PS/2 bzw. PCI in/ auf einem Mainboard finde ich sehr wichtig. Ich hatte schon genug Boards wo die USB Unterstützung im BIOS ausgeschaltet war. Da half mir auch keine 170€ Logitech G19 Tastatur mehr. Da musste mir dann eine alte gebrauchte Packard Bell OEM Tastatur aushelfen. Und die Creative SB Platinum Fadal1ty läuft nur auf PCI. Und die Creative SB Titanium Fadal1ty hat die Anschlussorgie im I/O Panel nicht.

Hinter den 7 Bergen bei den 7 Städten soll es noch Menschen geben die ihren PC zum Musik machen, zum arbeiten ... benutzen und den PC nicht als High End Deluxe Play Station ansehen. Ja klingt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## Progs-ID (30. März 2011)

Nettes Video. 

Ich muss meinen Vorredner zustimmen. Finde PCI und PS/2-Ports ebenfalls sehr wichtig. Und das Board ist schon sehr nett.


----------



## Lutz81 (6. April 2011)

Schönes Teil....kommt aber ein bisl zu spät. Hätte ich wohl sonst,meinem Rampage III Extreme vorgezogen.
Mit dem ich natürlich auch voll zufrieden binBesitzt auch USB 3.0 und SATA-6Gb/s mit voller Anbindung.....


----------



## streega (13. April 2011)

Ich stelle mal die Vermutung auf, das Asus und viele andere Hersteller aktuell auf den X58 High End Boards sitzen bleiben, da viele User und OC´er sich eher für H67/Q67/P67 Boards entscheiden. Es fällt langsam auf wie oft allein dieses Board nur über PCGH NET/PRINT beworben wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. April 2011)

Ich warte auf das Asus Sabertooth P67 in der Deutschen Bundeswehr Camouflage PCGH Edition 
Das würde ich auch ohne Sandy Bridge CPU kaufen  Also PCGH fühlt euch mal animiert


----------



## TheVoodoo (13. April 2011)

Ne ne, nie wieder X58 Chipsatz. Mit dem Standardkühlkörper vom Asus Rampage II Gene kam der Chip auf 68°C (ohne OC) trotz 3x180mm Lüfter im Silverstone FT2 Gehäuse.  
In heissen Sommertagen, wo die Temparatur nochmal um 2-8°C nach oben wanderte wurde das System wirklich instabil, sodass ich auf WaKü umsteigen musste. Selbst ein 360er Radiator war einem normalen WaKü Kreislauf => Grafikkarte+CPU+X58Chipset nicht gewachsen. Wenn ein Chipsatz im Idle mal heisser als eine CPU mit Standardlüfter unter Last ist, sollte man erkennen, dass man eine schlechte Wahl getroffen hat.

P67 FTW


----------



## Speedwood (20. April 2011)

omg wie schlecht :  "Ey Asus ich hab da mal eine Idee" rofl................. 
"Ey Asus warum liegt denn hier Stroh "


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. April 2011)

Speedwood schrieb:


> omg wie schlecht :  "Ey Asus ich hab da mal eine Idee" rofl.................
> "Ey Asus warum liegt denn hier Stroh "


 
Damit das Trojanische Pferd Futter bekommt? Die armen Tiere wollen auch leben! Unterstützt den World Wild Fountaion oder wie auch immer das WWF ausgeschrieben heißt.


----------



## Orka45 (20. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Damit das Trojanische Pferd Futter bekommt? Die armen Tiere wollen auch leben! Unterstützt den World Wild Fountaion oder wie auch immer das WWF ausgeschrieben heißt.


 Um den zu verstehen, mussst du das mal auf youtube eingeben


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. April 2011)

Orka45 schrieb:


> Um den zu verstehen, mussst du das mal auf youtube eingeben


 
Und was genau?


----------

